
A vitamin that stops the aging process of organs - r721
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-04/epfd-avt042716.php
======
r721
Paper:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2016/04/27/scien...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2016/04/27/science.aaf2693)

